# Live-Action Detective Pikachu Movie starring Deadpool



## Apoc-Volkov (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Sagt (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm surprised that the comment section is so supportive.

It's like whenever I want the internet to be angry at something, they aren't. Meanwhile, they get really pissed over all the things I don't care about.

Do your job right, nerds of the internet.


----------



## Oaker (Nov 12, 2018)

*starring the actor who most recently played deadpool, if it starred deadpool it would have been a much more interesting movie. Actually, I liked his game voice a lot better... Too much better. I didn't know howuch I was going to dislike reinolds as pikachu until just now I saw the trailer....


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 12, 2018)

What the fuck. I like it. But I have no clue how to voice my emotions right now.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 13, 2018)

I generally like the look of the Pokemon in this trailer.  A lot of people may feel a bit put off by their _actual textures_ (fur, scales, etc.) but keep in mind that Pokemon has never been rendered in (1) a genuinely realistic aesthetic while (2) staying consistent to the creatures' cartoony designs.  

I have nothing against Ryan Reynolds voicing Pikachu -- in fact, he kind of fits the role given just HOW DAMN CUTE that Pikachu looks.  I didn't have any expectations for what kind of voice I wanted to hear, and I don't think a more "hardboiled" voice actor (even the one used in the game) would have necessarily fit the aesthetic.


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 13, 2018)

I’m surprised the internet is praising it. 

Meanwhile I’m ready for it to hurry up and come out, so it can suck, then fade away, so I can pretend this movie never existed at all.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Nov 13, 2018)

Stratelier said:


> I generally like the look of the Pokemon in this trailer.  A lot of people may feel a bit put off by their _actual textures_ (fur, scales, etc.) but keep in mind that Pokemon has never been rendered in (1) a genuinely realistic aesthetic while (2) staying consistent to the creatures' cartoony designs.


That's a fair point. With that said, given the models that have been shown off, it's probably preferable that we'll really only see CGI versions in motion and under movie lighting, otherwise we're really going into the Uncanny Valley in some cases.



Spoiler: Pikachu














Spoiler: Psyduck













Spoiler: Charizard













Spoiler: Greninja













Spoiler: Snubbull











It's also worth noting that arvalis, an artist best known for his realistic takes on various pokémon designs, had a hand in working on the designs for the movie.


----------



## Faexie (Nov 14, 2018)

This is so weird. But I want to watch it so bad!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 14, 2018)

I actually love the setting and the pokemon look stylized enough to not look out of place.
Im looking forward to this movie.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 14, 2018)

Apoc-Volkov said:


> It's also worth noting that arvalis, an artist best known for his realistic takes on various pokémon designs, had a hand in working on the designs for the movie.


Thank you!  Arvalis is a PERFECT example of going so ultra-realistic that they don't even look like Pokemon anymore.  Give him credit for good quality work, but his style is more appropriate for Monster Hunter.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm kinda lookin forward to seeing it. Im easy to please when it comes to movies, and Ryan Reynolds voice even mmmm lol


----------



## Pogo (Nov 14, 2018)

The use of lighting is also super good.
Cgi has come a long way : )

My one gripe with the trailer is the use a fine but other wise over played song.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Nov 14, 2018)

My only complaint is that Pikachu said "Oh my God" instead of "Oh my Arceus". I'm also going to get it as soon as it comes to DVD even if it the movie turns out to be "dumb" because its pokemon and thats all the reason I need.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Nov 14, 2018)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> My only complaint is that Pikachu said "Oh my God" instead of "Oh my Arceus".


Sadly, substituting "god" with "Arceus" doesn't exactly roll off the tongue quite as well in that context.


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm trying to get things going for a furry takeover of a cinema to watch this on its release! 

I'm really intrigued to see this.


----------



## KingBananaWart (Nov 15, 2018)

Lcs said:


> I'm surprised that the comment section is so supportive.
> 
> It's like whenever I want the internet to be angry at something, they aren't. Meanwhile, they get really pissed over all the things I don't care about.
> 
> Do your job right, nerds of the internet.



The trailer looked competent but ultimately pointless. Admittedly, I am not so great of a Pokemon fan that I care about what they do to the lore, but it'd be nice if they did something interesting or meaningful. Instead this film just looks like another disposable consumer product with really gross CGI choices. It was a surprise for me as well to see the like to dislike ratio (perhaps the comments and likes were paid?).


----------



## Juju-z (Nov 15, 2018)

A buddy cop movie using pokemon as a backdrop? That's so weird. 

All the pokemon look like walking stuffed animals.


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Nov 17, 2018)

Green Lantern, Deadpool, Pikachu, what next?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 17, 2018)

Pogo said:


> The use of lighting is also super good.
> Cgi has come a long way : )
> 
> *My one gripe with the trailer is the use a fine but other wise over played song.*


Just saw this and i dont know what to say


----------



## David Drake (Nov 21, 2018)

I think a reaction title sums up my feelings nicely:

"Why?! But also yes please!"


----------



## Starbeak (Nov 21, 2018)

Surprisingly I'm not big on Pokemon and I never played a Pokemon game aside from Roms and their appearances in various games including Smash Bros. I did watch the entire Indigo League TV show (Including the banned ones) and when I saw this trailer, I thought "_This could be interesting"_.

I wonder if there will be forth wall breaks and Deadpool Easter eggs =D

I will be adding this to Netflix queue.

Also the Pokemon in this trailer look semi-nightmarish but that won't sway me. It kind of reminds me of "Happy" that was on Syfy. 



Spoiler: Happy



Where a cop and an imaginary friend solve crimes. Only the Cop and the creator of Happy can understand each other where the rest of the people can't see or hear him. Happy is an Winged Donkey almost like a Pegasus.


 I recommend that show even though it is rate TV-MA

Something about Anthropomorphic Creatures and Humans teaming up to solve crimes intrigues me and idk why lol

Even though I am guessing only Team Rocket's Meowth qualifies as Anthropomorphic (It can talk), I still think this movie trailer pulls me in regardless of Detective Pikachu is a Pokemon or an Anthropomorphic Pokemon.

I own the move Howard The Duck, and he is technically a detective too but that movie (to me) needed more Detective work from him or I would say this movie trailer reminded me of that, but it doesn't lol.

I digress... This trailer caught my eye and attention, let's just hope it delivers.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 21, 2018)

KingBananaWart said:


> ...but it'd be nice if they did something interesting or meaningful.


Like what?  Pokemon in visual media has been dominated by a singular character/premise for over 20 years.



KingBananaWart said:


> (perhaps the comments and likes were paid?).


(aaaaand you just forfeited any credibility lol.)


----------



## KingBananaWart (Nov 21, 2018)

Stratelier said:


> Like what?  Pokemon in visual media has been dominated by a singular character/premise for over 20 years.
> 
> 
> (aaaaand you just forfeited any credibility lol.)



Well for one, what credibility did I claim to have from offering an as good as anonymous consumer opinion on a furry forum? That being said, given how there's precedent for likes and views being purchased to manipulate social opinion, I don't understand how my comment would erase credibility. Perhaps it was due to my not having specified 'maybe SOME of the comments and likes were paid' which indicates a smaller number than my original statement which could have meant every single comment and/or like was faulty which is not what I was wanting to suggest at all.

Whether everyone likes this film, hates it, or is somewhere in between, it doesn't look substantial or thought-provoking to me but attempting to offer those things would put the Pokemon Company shareholders at risk, so I get it, even if I won't be watching their film unless forced to in a social situation or if it's playing in an electronics store.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Nov 21, 2018)

KingBananaWart said:


> Admittedly, I am not so great of a Pokemon fan that I care about what they do to the lore, but it'd be nice if they did something interesting or meaningful. Instead this film just looks like another disposable consumer product with really gross CGI choices.


Out of curiosity, what do you even remotely consider "interesting" or "meaningful" with regards to a franchise whose main attraction for the past 20 years has been the capture, training, and fighting of colourful supernatural creatures? I'm personally welcome to seeing even an AU story in which neither  the main character nor the plot revolve around that formula, but to each their own.


----------



## KingBananaWart (Nov 21, 2018)

Apoc-Volkov said:


> Out of curiosity, what do you even remotely consider "interesting" or "meaningful" with regards to a franchise whose main attraction for the past 20 years has been the capture, training, and fighting of colourful supernatural creatures? I'm personally welcome to seeing even an AU story in which neither  the main character nor the plot revolve around that formula, but to each their own.



I shouldn't be judging a film's quality based on its trailer, and that's not exactly what I was trying to do, only to say that the taste being offered in the trailer isn't one that looks delicious to me. I'm glad you and others are excited about something in your lives.


----------



## Troj (Nov 21, 2018)

I am so psyched for this. Watched the trailer three times. So weird. Love it. 

I say this as someone who's more of a Digi-fan.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 22, 2018)

KingBananaWart said:


> ...it doesn't look substantial or thought-provoking to me but attempting to offer those things would put the Pokemon Company shareholders at risk, so I get it, even if I won't be watching their film unless forced to in a social situation or if it's playing in an electronics store.


Part of the reason they approved the movie in the first place is _because_ it was a different story than the usual "gotta catch them all to be a Pokemon master" (y'know, essentially a collect-a-thon plot, which _only_ works for videogames).  True, Detective Pikachu already appeared in videogame form (and also not casting your favorite hardboiled voice actor), as basically an interactive novel / adventure game whose fixed narrative was easier to translate to film format.

And it doesn't do something rude like that live-action Monster Hunter film where the beloved setting gets shoved onto the B-side of a portal fantasy....


----------



## KingBananaWart (Nov 22, 2018)

Stratelier said:


> Part of the reason they approved the movie in the first place is _because_ it was a different story than the usual "gotta catch them all to be a Pokemon master" (y'know, essentially a collect-a-thon plot, which _only_ works for videogames).  True, Detective Pikachu already appeared in videogame form (and also not casting your favorite hardboiled voice actor), as basically an interactive novel / adventure game whose fixed narrative was easier to translate to film format.
> 
> And it doesn't do something rude like that live-action Monster Hunter film where the beloved setting gets shoved onto the B-side of a portal fantasy....



Fair enough, again I regret making any opinions based on a trailer alone. Since it's unlikely I'll be seeing the film anyway, I just shouldn't have said anything. The trailer gave me a strong negative reaction but no one cares


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 24, 2018)

I think this is a bizarre and original story setup, so even if the film is actually bad it would at least be a lot of fun to watch it. 

:3


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## EmmyCatto (Feb 26, 2019)

The thing I see about this is that even if the film ends up being bad, it may still be very fun to watch, since the trailers are making this out to be a rather silly movie. It really does look like it's going to be a lot of fun. As for some of the other things about this film, I actually don't think the designs for the Pokémon are that bad. Some of them do kind of look uncanny, but for the most part, I think that a lot of them look similar to what they would look like in real life. After seeing the second trailer, I'm actually more hyped than ever to actually see the film.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 27, 2019)

I think my favorite Pokemon in the second trailer was that Flareon (context unclear).  I agree that some of the weirder Pokemon designs have this uncanny feel to them (particularly Lickitung and Aipom), but for the most part they're actually pretty good.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## IronFoxVI (Apr 11, 2019)

EmeraldX said:


> The thing I see about this is that even if the film ends up being bad, it may still be very fun to watch, since the trailers are making this out to be a rather silly movie. It really does look like it's going to be a lot of fun. As for some of the other things about this film, I actually don't think the designs for the Pokémon are that bad. Some of them do kind of look uncanny, but for the most part, I think that a lot of them look similar to what they would look like in real life. After seeing the second trailer, I'm actually more hyped than ever to actually see the film.


I think that's what's going to lead it to be more successful than what a lot of people are predicting. They are having fun with it, and seem to be putting a lot of care and effort in as well to make sure core fans are satisfied. I wasn't too fond of it at first, but the more I see of it the more I want to see it in theaters.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Apr 12, 2019)

I am so -expletive- pumped for this movie. When I watched the first trailer I was like, ok, this is pretty stupid. This coming from someone who, as a kid in the 90s, said she was going to marry Pikachu if she could (I don't remember ever saying this but my best friend does. We used to have matching Pikachu sweaters haha). 90s was peak Pokemon obsession, though.
Now after the latest trailer I am dead-set on seeing this and having a ball in the theater with my friends. I'm really hyped for Mewtwo like ahh (same kid in the 90s who after seeing Pokemon the First Movie with her dad thought that Mewtwo and Mew were actually going to defeat each other. Still have that ancient Mew card!)


----------

